# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Về Bến Tre khám phá "Festival Dừa lần III/2012" - Festival Dua

## hangnt

Lịch sử phát triển cây dừa Bến Tre, chưa có tư liệu nào ghi rõ nó từ đâu đến cư ngụ trên vùng đất này và đến tự bao giờ. Chỉ biết người dân Bến Tre đã gắn bó với sự sinh trưởng và phát triển của cây dừa từ rất xa xưa. Nhà thơ Lê Anh Xuân đã có bài thơ “Dừa ơi” được viết vào tháng 01/1966:

“Tôi lớn lên đã thấy dừa trước ngõ
Dừa ru tôi giấc ngủ tuổi thơ
Cứ mỗi chiều nghe dừa reo trước
Tôi hỏi nội tôi: “Dừa có tự bao giờ?”
Nội nói: “Lúc nội còn con gái
Đã thấy bóng dừa mát rượi trước sân…”.
Hay
“Dừa ơi dừa! Người bao nhiêu tuổi
Mà lá tươi xanh mãi đến giờ
Tôi nghe gió ngàn xưa đang gọi
Xào xạc lá dừa hay tiếng gươm khua.
...
“Dừa vẫn đứng hiên ngang cao vút
Lá vẫn xanh rất mực dịu dàng
Rễ dừa bám sâu vào lòng đất
Như dân làng bám chặt quê hương”…
Và hình ảnh dừa Bến Tre cũng đã đi vào âm nhạc, rõ nhất qua bài hát “Dáng đứng Bến Tre” của nhạc sĩ Nguyễn Văn Tý, bài hát đã đi vào lòng người cả nước. Và còn nhiều bài thơ, bài hát khác hay ca dao, hội họa, tác phẩm văn học, nghệ thuật…, cũng đã ngợi ca rất nhiều, rất hay, rất đẹp về cây dừa ở Bến Tre.

Trải qua biết bao thăng trầm, nhưng cây dừa vẫn luôn chung thủy, sinh trưởng, phát triển tốt ở vùng đất Bến Tre. Nhiều giống dừa đã cư ngụ, thích nghi và phát triển từ vùng ngọt đến vùng đất cát ven biển hay ngay cả ở vùng đất có độ phì nhiêu kém, nhiễm phèn…. Dừa ở Bến Tre nhiều vô số kể và được nhiều người biết đến như là: “miệt dừa”, “xứ dừa”, “rừng dừa”. Trong kháng chiến nhân dân Bến Tre có câu “Dừa che bộ đội, dừa vây quân thù”. Trong xây dựng quê hương, cây dừa đã trở thành loại cây đặc biệt của tỉnh trong phát triển kinh tế - xã hội, có thể nói là cây xóa đói giảm nghèo và vươn lên làm giàu của người dân Bến Tre.


Theo tư liệu “Bến Tre xứ sở dừa Việt Nam”, Bến Tre hiện có diện tích vườn dừa lớn nhất nước, trên 51.000 ha, với sản lượng 400 triệu trái/năm. Diện tích dừa Bến Tre ngày càng được mở rộng, cây dừa trở thành một loại cây công nghiệp, đáp ứng ngày càng tốt hơn nguồn nguyên liệu cho công nghệp chế biến và phục vụ xuất khẩu. Công nghệ chế biến các sản phẩm từ dừa ngày càng được nâng cao, nhiều sản phẩm từ dừa đã bước ra thế giới. Đặc biệt, các sản phẩm từ dừa có giá trị kinh tế cao, góp phần quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển kinh tế - xã hội của tỉnh, góp phần tạo nên bản sắc văn hóa riêng ở xứ sở này và đã trở thành biểu tượng của Bến Tre.

Cũng chính vì là xứ sở dừa Việt Nam, năm 2009 Bến Tre đã sáng tạo ra lễ hội mang đặc trưng của vùng đất xứ dừa, đó là “Lễ hội Dừa lần I”. Tiếp nối, năm 2010 Bến Tre tổ chức “Lễ hội Dừa lần II”. Đây là lễ hội lớn dành riêng cho cây dừa, nhằm mục đích tôn vinh những giá trị sáng tạo, những tài năng, tâm quyết của nghệ nhân và người thợ thủ công. Là cơ hội để giới thiệu, quảng bá tiềm năng kinh tế của Bến Tre, tiềm năng du lịch sinh thái, di tích và văn hóa lịch sử, đặc biệt là tiềm năng kinh tế qua các sản phẩm từ dừa. “Lễ hội Dừa” còn tôn vinh những cá nhân, doanh nghiệp, đơn vị có nhiều đóng góp, cống hiến cho sự phát triển cây dừa và ngành công nghiệp dừa, hội thảo về giá trị cây dừa. Và cũng là dịp để khách tham quan thưởng thức những món ngon, vật lạ ở Bến Tre nói riêng và khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long nói chung.

Qua 02 lần tổ chức “Lễ hội Dừa”, Bến Tre đã gặt hái được nhiều thành công và để lại ấn tượng cho du khách với các hoạt động truyền thống đặc sắc, đặc trưng của xứ dừa. Quan trọng hơn là để tiếp tục khẳng định cây dừa Bến Tre cần phải có vị trí trong danh mục cây công nghiệp quốc gia, Bến Tre mở rộng qui mô và nâng tầm “Lễ hội Dừa” lên thành “Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III năm 2012” với chủ đề “Bến Tre trên đường hội nhập và phát triển”.

“Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III” sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 04/4/2012 – 09/4/2012 tại thành phố Bến Tre, có sự phối hợp tham gia của các tỉnh, đặc biệt là các tỉnh có sản xuất các sản phẩm từ dừa và sự tham gia của các doanh nghiệp sản xuất chế biến kinh doanh dừa trong cộng đồng dừa Châu Á – Thái Bình Dương (APCC). Và qui tụ hơn 200 doanh nghiệp, với trên 500 gian hàng giới thiệu trưng bày, giới thiệu thành tựu, các sản phẩm dừa (trong đó có khu vực dành cho các nghệ nhân thao diễn kỹ thuật tay nghề thủ công mỹ nghệ từ dừa, khu vực trưng bày các sản phẩm đạt giải tại hội thi kiểu dáng, mẫu mã hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ từ dừa…) và hội chợ thương mại hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao. Trong khuôn khổ “Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III” các hoạt động khác cùng diễn ra như:



- Hội thảo nâng cao chuỗi giá trị cây dừa;
- Hội thi sáng tạo kiểu dáng, mẫu mã hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ từ dừa;
- Tuần lễ văn hoá - nghệ thuật và các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí với các hoạt động như: Trình diễn các tác phẩm thơ, ca sáng tác về Bến Tre, gặp gỡ giao lưu giới văn nghệ sĩ tiêu biểu, tọa đàm về những nhân vật lịch sử của Bến Tre;
- Liên hoan ẩm thực Nam Bộ sẽ giới thiệu nét đặc sắc nghệ thuật ẩm thực và các món ăn, thức uống truyền thống đặc sản Nam Bộ, đặc biệt là ẩm thực từ dừa.

Đặc biệt, “Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III” có tổ chức “Tour du lịch vườn dừa miễn phí” phục vụ khách tham quan các khu vườn dừa tiêu biểu, các điểm sản xuất kinh doanh sản phẩm dừa ở huyện Châu Thành, Mỏ Cày Nam (và ngược lại) bằng phương tiện xe ôtô buýt miễn phí.

Nằm trong chuỗi hoạt động còn có “Lễ hội đường phố” với chủ đề “Ngày hội xứ dừa” với các hoạt động như: Biểu diễn của các đoàn Nghệ thuật dân gian; múa lân sư rồng; đội kèn, trống; biểu diễn thời trang dừa; tổ chức đoàn xe hoa, xe biểu tượng được trang trí bằng vật liệu dừa.

Sẽ đặc sắc và gây ấn tượng là “Con đường dừa” được trang trí với không gian đặc sắc và những chất liệu bằng dừa, mang đậm chất dân gian. Các giống dừa, các sản phẩm từ dừa được bố trí bằng các cụm tiểu cảnh hài hòa, có tính nghệ thuật và ấn tượng.

Hay vòng chung kết hội thi “Người đẹp xứ dừa lần thứ X” cũng được diễn trong những ngày tổ chức “Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III”, đây là sân chơi bổ ích, lành mạnh cho mọi người và để định hướng giáo dục chân – thiện – mỹ trong trong thời đại ngày nay, nhất là đối với nữ thanh niên. Qua đó, tôn vinh nét đẹp truyền thống của người phụ nữ Việt Nam nói chung và phụ nữ quê hương xứ dừa nói riêng.

Chương trình lễ khai mạc, bế mạc với kịch bản nghệ thuật “sân khấu hóa” hoành tráng sẽ được trực tiếp trên sóng phát thanh truyền hình: VTV, HTV, THBT và các tỉnh bạn lân cận.

Mời bạn hãy đến xứ dừa Bến Tre, để cùng khám phá, trải nghiệm “Festival Dừa Bến Tre lần III năm 2012” này nhé!


TTXTDL Bến Tre_ 
_

----------


## Amp21

Chắc là tha hồ được thưởng thức các món ăn liên quan đến dừa đây

----------


## tamtre

tắm bằng nước dừa luôn

----------

